# Heringe im Rheindelta



## Jockel13883 (20. Februar 2007)

Hallo, alle zusammen!
Weiß vielleicht jemand von euch, ab wann mit Heringen im Rheindelta, speziell in der Westerschelde zu rechnen ist? Ich wollte Anfang April mal mit meinem Boot dahin um auf die Silberlinge zu fischen.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Im letzten Jahr war mitte April die Topzeit auf der Schelde, genauer gesagt in der nähe vom Vlissinger Hafen. Aber wie im jeden Jahr ist das Grevelinger Meer kaum zu übertreffen nur mußt du dich zu den anderen Booten an der Schleuse gesellen, aber dort wir massenhaft gefangen.
Für des Grevelinger Meer benötigst du einen Vispas oder Zeevispas (der ist etwas günstiger).

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## Jockel13883 (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Danke Rob, dann werd ich wohl so um den 13.-15. rum mal dort hinfahren. Ich hab den vispas für die Federatie Zuidwest Nederland, der ist da gültig, also mit der Genehmigung ist schonmal alles klar.


----------



## Jockel13883 (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Eine Frage hätte ich da noch: Gibt es Räuber, die den Heringen in das Grevelinger Meer folgen, wenn ja, welche?


----------



## Rob.a.m. (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Im Bereich der Schleuse sind es verseinzelt Wolfsbarsche, sonst sind es überwiegend Makrelen aber auch Steinbutt's (bis 6kg) die sich den einen oder anderen kleinen Hering zu Gemüte führen.

Gruß Rob
Team Angelmagazin.com


----------



## Jockel13883 (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

@ rob
Ich hatte auch was von Regenbogenforellen und Meerforellen im Grevelingenmeer gelesen, weißt du vielleicht etwas über das Vorkommen dieser beiden Fischarten?


----------



## Rob.a.m. (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Regenbogen oder Meerforellen, Salmoniden kommen eher seltener im Grevelinger vor. Du meinst mit Sicherheit das Veerse Meer, welches ständig mit Forellen besetzt wird.

Gruß Rob 
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## J-son (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*



Rob schrieb:


> [...]Im Bereich der Schleuse sind es verseinzelt Wolfsbarsche[...]



Salut,
werden dort auch Wolfsbarsche gefangen, bzw bis zu welcher Grösse fängt man sie dort?
GRZ:
J@y


----------



## Rob.a.m. (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Wie gesagt auf der Grevelinger Seite der Schleuse kommen sie nur selten vor, besser läuft es auf der Nordseeseite. Nur darf man mit dem Boot nicht dicht an die Schleuse fahren und sich zu den anderen 100 "Anglern" ans Ufer gesellen, das lohnt eher weniger. Im Durchschnitt liegen die Wolfsbarsche bei 45cm, also keine Länge um sie gezielt zu beangeln. Da gibt es bessere uns nicht so überlaufende Angelplätze an der Küste.

Gruß Rob
Team Angelmagazin.com


----------



## Jockel13883 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

@rob
Weißt du, ob man in Scharendijke ein ca. 7m langes Boot slippen kann? Oder gibt es in der nähe slipmöglichkeiten?


----------



## Rob.a.m. (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

@ Jockel, schau mal hier unter Zeeland mit Telefonnummern.

http://www.vaartips.nl/hellingen.htm

Gruß Rob


----------



## Rob.a.m. (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Oder hier, kostenlos am We muß du lange Wartezeiten in kauf nehmen.

http://www.zeevissport.com/20trailerhellingen/nederland/index_th_zl.htm

Gruß Rob


----------



## Jockel13883 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Vielen Dank, rob. Die Adressenliste ist ja mal echt Umfangreich, da ist auf jeden Fall was passendes für mich dabei.


----------



## Jockel13883 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Ich werde die Trailerhelling am Brouwersdam benutzen, die  ist nah an der Brouwerssluis, und sieht wirklich gut aus.


----------



## gpsjunkie (1. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Moin Jockel, die sieht nicht nur gut aus, die ist auch gut. Ich war letztes Frühjahr dort und habe 60 Heringe gefangen. War super da. Und wenn Du einen Weiblichen Beifahrer dabei hast, steht da an der Slippe ein Dixi.#6


----------



## Jockel13883 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Na das hört sich doch gut an. Wann warst du denn genau da? Ich wollte so um den 15. April rum dort angeln, ich denke mal, dass die Heringe diese Jahr etwas früher dran sein werden, da der Winter ja sehr mild war.


----------



## gpsjunkie (2. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Ich war im Mai da. Aber letztes jahr war der Winter auch kühler und länger. Denke das es mitte April (wenn das Wetter sobleibt) schon gehen wird. Ich wünsche Dir Petri. Mach es einfach wie die anderen boote. Relaxt den Anker raus (Ankerball nicht vergessen) und warten bis die Rute krumm wird. Ab und zu stark ruckeln mit der Rute, und dann klappt das.


----------



## Jockel13883 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Alles klar, werde dann berichten wie es war.


----------



## Jockel13883 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Macht es eigentlich Sinn, neben der Heringsrute eine zweite Rute mit Seeringelwurm auf Grund auszulegen, um noch ein paar Platte oder nen Wolfsbarsch zu erwischen?


----------



## gpsjunkie (4. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Moin Jockel, wenn man den Berichten auf totalfishing.nl  ( hier )  glauben darf, werden im Grevelingermeer auch Steinbutt und Seebarsche gefangen.

Also wenn ich anfang Mai wieder zum Heringsangeln hin fahre, kommen auf jedenfall Ruten mit Seeringler oder Wattis raus.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (5. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Steinbutt wurden im Januar und Februar in ordentlichen Größen gefangen, bis 6kg. Mittlerweile ist aber wieder Flaute angesagt.
Wolfsbarsche, wenn überhaupt gehen dir nur nahe der Schleuse an den Haken. 
Zu den beiden Fischarten muß man sagen, das sie nicht so häufig im Grevelinger Meer gefangen werden, immer noch Zufallsfänge!!.
Noch eins zu den Steinbutt's, alle Fische wurden auf frischen Sandaal gefangen. 

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## Jockel13883 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Danke für die Information, rob. Weißt du, wie es mit Fängen von Wittlingen oder Plattfischen aussieht? Wollte die Rute halt vom verankerten Boot auslegen und als tote Rute fischen, während ich mit der zweiten Rute Heringe fange.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (5. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Plattfische (Schollen) werden gut gefangen, naja mit dem Wittling sieht es nicht so dolle aus. Aufgrund des milden Klimas machen sich die großen (1 Kg) Wittlinge ziehmlich rar, ist auch keine Besserung in Sichtweite. Die Kutterkapitäne haben die Wittlingsanglei schon angeschrieben, gut zwischen durch sind maßige Fische dabei. Die Saison kann man getrost abschreiben.

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## Jockel13883 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Ok, dann werde ich die wohl wieder im Nieuwe waterweg beangeln.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (5. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Wittlinge laufen besser am Calandkanal, in der letzten Zeit haben wir auch noch nette Dorsche als Beifang gehabt .

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## Jockel13883 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Hey rob, du kennst dich ja im Delta wirklich gut aus, bist du Mitglied bei den Eurovissers?
Ich hatte deren Seite über Google gefunden und muss sagen, die ist echt gut. Falls du die Seite nicht kennst, hier die Adresse : www.eurovissers.nl


----------



## Rob.a.m. (8. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Vor einigen Jahren war ich mal inaktives Mitglied bei denen, konnte aus beruflichen Gründen leider nicht an deren Wettkämpfen teilnehmen deshalb hab ich auch wieder meine Mitgliedschaft gekündigt, naja die liebe Freizeit .
Da ich im Sommer fast jede Woche an der niederländischen Küste zum angeln bin, kenne ich die eine oder andere gute Angelstelle .

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## Jockel13883 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Ich bin da leider noch Anfänger, hab halt mal vor 8 Jahren am Roompotstrand auf Plattfische gefischt und auch ein paar gefangen. Ich will dieses Jahr verstärkt in den Niederlanden angeln, hab mir den Vispas der Federatie Zuidwest Nederland gekauft und überlege mir, das Angeln komplett nach Holland zu verlagern, da mir die Preise für Vereinsmitgliedschaft und Gewässerkarten in Deutschland zu hoch sind. Da ich direkt an der Grenze wohne ist das von den Entfernungen auch noch sehr gut zu machen.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (8. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Was noch nicht ist kann ja noch werden . An den Preisen und Beiträgen gibt es dort nichts zu beanstanden. Top Gewässer, guter Fischbestand#6 . Ich habe meine Angelaktivitäten auch mehr an die niederländische Küste verlegt.
Dort schwimmen tatsächlich noch Fische... |supergri .

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## dipsy (9. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Servus,

wollen aller Vorraussicht nach kommendes WE aufs Grevelinger Meer fahren. Kann mir jemand Tips zur Ausrüstung geben.
Was braucht man was nicht?#c 

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Rob.a.m. (10. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Hi Carsten,
hoffentlich meinst du nicht dieses WE.
In diesem Bericht habe ich zwar ueber das Uptide-fischen auf der Nordsee geschrieben aber die Vorfaecher sind auch bestens fuer das Grevelinger Meer geeignet. Aufgrund der geringen Stroemung kannst du mit leichteren Ruten fische WG max.100g.
Du benoetigst auch keine Krallenbleie.
http://www.angelmagazin.com/Angeln-Wolfsbarsch-Angelmagazin.html

Gruss Rob
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## dipsy (13. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

Moin,

danke Rob, schöner Bericht und nette Page.|wavey: 

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Rob.a.m. (13. März 2007)

*AW: Heringe im Rheindelta*

...kein Problem helfe immer gern und auch bedankt .

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com


----------

